# went to my first train show yesterday



## dicgolfer72

went to my first train show yesterday 
kinda like a comic con 

all the nerd B/O 
without the half dressed girls in comic chick outfits
and add a fog of steam smoke lol



I had fun, and my 1 year old had a blast riding on a Thomas train and loved all the layouts the clubs had setup 


lots of ho and n scale stuff a few large scale booths

one lonely club pimping s scale (guy seemed excited when I showed interest lol think I made his day )

only 3 vendors had any American flyer stuff
one with a bunch of beat up cars and such and way over priced 
one with 2 rolling stock cars priced to high
one with a pretty nice selection and all priced pretty good 

I bought a really nice track cleaning car with knuckle couplers for 25$
and a rocket diesel engine and dummy engine for 150$ (a bit high but I've been wanting a set of diesel engines for my layout and the guy was nice )

my dad picked up a Lionel o gauge track cleaning car 
( ps anyone having trouble opening my thread about the set I got him it goes to a empty forum page for me )


youtube vid of the rocket diesel and service car




and the diesel pulling my passenger set






lol three generation of train guys at the show lol 
(yea I might be a stinky hippie lol)


----------



## upsman55

*S scale stuff at train shows*

I wonder if it's a regional thing as to how much "s" scale is for sale and on display. Two weeks ago I went to the Greenburgs show in Pittsburgh, and there was quite a bit available. One vendor had what appeared to be "new" Gilbert American Flyer stuff! I didn't think there was anything like that available. Also, an "s" scale club had a pretty cool layout with operating equipment with the control buttons mounted so kids could operate them.(under their watchful eye of course)


----------



## longle

There was quite a lot of S gauge at the Allentown PA show last week too.


----------



## DonR

Although HO and 0 gauge, along with a good deal of N, are well
stocked at the North Florida train shows, I do see enough S gauge,
some older and even some new, to satisfy most S guys.

There's a big Show coming up April 9 in DeLand.

Don


----------



## flyernut

upsman55 said:


> I wonder if it's a regional thing as to how much "s" scale is for sale and on display. Two weeks ago I went to the Greenburgs show in Pittsburgh, and there was quite a bit available. One vendor had what appeared to be "new" Gilbert American Flyer stuff! I didn't think there was anything like that available. Also, an "s" scale club had a pretty cool layout with operating equipment with the control buttons mounted so kids could operate them.(under their watchful eye of course)


There is a guy who sells brand new flyer stuff on the east Coast. He has a lot of it, but the prices are stupid high.


----------



## flyernut

$150 is actually a good price for a Rocket with dummy, imho...


----------



## upsman55

flyernut said:


> There is a guy who sells brand new flyer stuff on the east Coast. He has a lot of it, but the prices are stupid high.


I wonder if that's the guy who was there? I should have at least gotten a card from them for future reference.


----------



## llskis

Since we are talking about train shows I have the info of the "King" of S gauge shows namely "S" Fest.:thumbsup: It will be held at Olympia Resort, Oconomowoc WI on Nov. 4 though 6 of this year. Picture below from past shows include John Heck and one of the many tables filled will A/F Goodies.
Larry


----------



## AmFlyer

Anyone who can get to S Fest or S Fest west really should do so at least once. Earlier in my life I lived in Chicago for 12 years. It is way to easy to be separated from your money in the S gauge hobby in the Chicago area! John Heck is a great person and has been a source for most of my rare and mint condition Gilbert sets. How many have ever seen a 20000 set? John got me one in MOB condition. The box seal was broken but it was never unpacked! 
John is always at S Fest as well as Dave Garrigous, Carl Tuveson and Ed Goldin.
The east cost sellers with the mint condition Gilbert are Gary Clark and Laura Zase. If you want new condition they are the go to source. As mentioned, it is not cheap. I purchased my LN condition 500 series silver passenger car set from them.


----------



## llskis

Also I may add that John Heck and others put on some wonderful Seminairs on S Gauge equipement. Cost is free:appl: and you will learn things from the pro's. Larry

P.S. Forgot to mention that other suppliers of "S" gauge are also well represented like American Models and etc,


----------



## dicgolfer72

llskis said:


> Since we are talking about train shows I have the info of the "King" of S gauge shows namely "S" Fest.:thumbsup: It will be held at Olympia Resort, Oconomowoc WI on Nov. 4 though 6 of this year. Picture below from past shows include John Heck and one of the many tables filled will A/F Goodies.
> Larry
> 
> 
> View attachment 155729
> 
> 
> View attachment 155737


now that's the kind of stuff I wanted to see at the train show lol 

I may have missed the good stuff I went on a Sunday
maybe the s vendors were only around Saturday 

lol


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

John Heck is always at the TCA York shows April and October. I always enjoy looking at what he offers, bought a few items from him too. Excellent quality every time.

There is an S-Spree show coming up in or near Akron, OH in middle of May. I plan to go to it and hear some seminars given by John Heck as well as buy a few things....at least until the funds run out.


----------

